
If Librarians Ran the Supermarket (If copyright exists in 24th century) - gluejar
http://www.libraryjournal.com/lj/home/886667-264/ebook_summit_preview_if_librarians.html.csp
======
gluejar
A companion piece asks: If 3-d replicators existed, could everything be
copyrighted? [http://go-to-hellman.blogspot.com/2010/09/library-journal-
if...](http://go-to-hellman.blogspot.com/2010/09/library-journal-if-
librarians-ran.html)

------
lazyjeff
I actually enjoyed reading this. The first half is uneventful but builds up to
the wacky second half.

